# Parklights



## jlovable (Jun 14, 2006)

I hae an 93 Maxima SE. When I turn my light swith to light they come on, but just to the park light they don't work. I check for fuse but can't find nothing to say parklight. What can i check for next.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Check the relays


----------

